# My First Two Finished Pipes



## LoneStar (May 23, 2012)

Well I finished up the first two pipes I started. They're both based on traditional shapes, the Cutty shape is based on the old clay pipes of the 1700's, and the Billiard shape is one of the oldest traditional pipe shapes on the chart. Now, where the names for these shapes come from I'll never know  
The Cutty before;
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2024.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2030.jpg
The Cutty now;
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/mypipes057.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/mypipes016.jpg

Billiard before;
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2028.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/phone2036.jpg
Billiard now;
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/mypipes055.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/mypipes027.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/mypipes053.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/mypipes052.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/mypipes034.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/mypipes037.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful wood and WOW craftsmanship..............


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2012)

Fantastic job even if they were your 200th ones but first two that's impressive. I can smell the aroma of my great uncle's pipe right now . . . . .


----------



## txpaulie (May 23, 2012)

Those are really something!

A remarkable first effort!

Thanks so much for posting these!

p


----------



## LoneStar (May 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, Thats the allure of buying a high end hand made pipe. You could buy a perfectly servicable machine made pipe for about $50 but its a purchase you will enjoy everyday and it will last a lifetime. Why not spend the money and buy a real piece of art and craftsmanship ? Thats what drives a buyer to spend hundreds.
Both of these, once I work out some small flaws in my manufacturing, would probably sell between $350-$450. 
I have about 25 hours work in each, but hope to cut that in half with more experience and a few more tools I need to set up.


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 23, 2012)

*Very* nice, Lonestar! If there is such a thing as master pipe maker, I'd say you are well on your way. They are beautiful. Well done!!


----------



## LoneStar (May 23, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> If there is such a thing as master pipe maker



Oh believe me, there is !
Heres a guy in Nashville I hope to apprentice under for a few weeks.
http://www.todd-m-johnson.com/gallery.html


----------



## Mizer (May 23, 2012)

Those pipes are beautiful! Let me know when you are coming to Nashville maybe we can visit.

Wow! the guy you linked has some nice pipes, he must have a good name to get those prices!


----------



## LoneStar (May 23, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Those pipes are beautiful! Let me know when you are coming to Nashville maybe we can visit.



Cool, I will post here if/when something works out.


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 23, 2012)

Ryan,
That guy does awesome work. I hope you get your apprenticeship. Keep posting your work. I'm anxious to see more of it.


----------



## LoneStar (May 23, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Ryan,
> That guy does awesome work. I hope you get your apprenticeship. Keep posting your work. I'm anxious to see more of it.



Well, I can get the apprenticeship just about any time. Its a matter of affording the apprenticeship  His reasoning is with an apprentice in the shop, he's spending time teaching when he could be spending time making pipes that sell for thousands of dollars. I can respect that, but he doesn't teach cheap ! 
When you can learn lessons in a few weeks that take years to learn on your own, I believe its worth paying for.


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 23, 2012)

If you can afford it, go for it!


----------



## jteagle6977 (May 23, 2012)

Hey Ry cool looking pipes, keep up the good work.:irishjig:


----------



## LoneStar (May 23, 2012)

Thats pretty good when your big brother doesn't even talk smack about your work 
Guess I'm doing something right, or caught him in a good mood :rofl2:
Thanks Bro


----------



## HomeBody (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful pipes. What kind of wood? Do they have any finish on them or are they just polished and waxed? 

I've made dozens of pipes, but not out of wood. I used to make Native American style stone pipes and also some stone "fantasy" pipes. I'll have to try my hand at a wood pipe one day. Gary

Balmoral red granite
[attachment=5888]

Dendritic steatite from Montana
[attachment=5889]


----------



## DKMD (May 25, 2012)

Neat stuff, and the 'master maker's site is impressive! I noticed his shop seemed to be equipped with a number of metal lathes... Is the turned work typically done on a metal lathe rather than a wood lathe?


----------



## LoneStar (May 25, 2012)

Pretty cool work Homebody ! I used to carve some in soapstone and alabaster. These are briar, the finish is just Carnauba wax.
DK, a metal lathe is pretty standard equipment, though a fair number use a wood lathe and a very few use only a drill press and do all the shaping by hand. The main reason for the metal lathe is precision. The tenon on the stem has to be a precise fit to the mortise on the pipe. Too loose and the stem falls out, too tight and you cant get it out again. 
So for that part alone precision is needed, but it makes repeatability easy and is probably a little faster to turn out pieces. 
You can use the cutter on a metal lathe as a short rest for using wood lathe tools too.


----------



## chippin-in (May 25, 2012)

awesome pipes. They look great. Hopefully you will always find them a new home ($$$) when ytou finish them. Hope the apprenticeship works out too.

Robert


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2012)

Very beautiful pipes, I would be afraid to light them! Well done! I to noticed your metal lathe, I have been looking for a used metal lathe but most are out of my price range, just need a smaller machine with about a 1" through hole. would love to find an old southbend but boy do they hold their value.


----------



## LoneStar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks guys!
You are right about the metal lathes. Not only do they hold value, but when one comes up at a decent price you better be in the truck and headed that way as soon as its posted. A good metal lathe on craigslist wont be around at the end of the day, I know that from experience.
I just bought a second lathe, an old Craftsman (Atlas) 6X18 for $250. Its a pretty small one, and not too much torque for heavy work but I couldnt pass it up for the price. My shop is 30 minutes away, I'll set this one up at the condo for small work I dont want to drive for.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Thanks guys!
> You are right about the metal lathes. Not only do they hold value, but when one comes up at a decent price you better be in the truck and headed that way as soon as its posted. A good metal lathe on craigslist wont be around at the end of the day, I know that from experience.
> I just bought a second lathe, an old Craftsman (Atlas) 6X18 for $250. Its a pretty small one, and not too much torque for heavy work but I couldnt pass it up for the price. My shop is 30 minutes away, I'll set this one up at the condo for small work I dont want to drive for.


That's exactly what I am looking for, something about that size. All I want it for at this time is for the wood lathe chisels that I make, but I will probably end up using it for other things also. Craigslist around me hasn't had much lately, $1000 and up, ones for less look pretty bad, I would recondition one for the right price and if I can get parts for it. I like to recondition old machines and make em look like new again. I would like to find an old atlas, logan, or southbend, but the southbends really hold their value.


----------



## LoneStar (May 26, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys!
> ...



I'd be tempted to sell you the Craftsman, but I'm afraid I'd miss it now I made up my mind to use it at the house. Shipping would probably be as much as the lathe  Keep your eyes peeled and one will fall into your lap.
On this model anyway its branded Craftsman but manufactured by Atlas, you might watch for them too.


----------

